# Kanji translation help



## simona (Sep 26, 2022)

Hej, hope you are all having a great evening/day, wherever you are.
I wonder if someone could help with this? it's on a smaller nakiri I picked up at an online Japanese auction. The seller said it was a bespoke piece that was never collected from his family's cutler shop.
Much appreciated. 
Cheers.


----------



## blokey (Oct 5, 2022)

Kawata Betsusaku Sanmai, specially made by Kawata, cladded


----------



## simona (Oct 5, 2022)

Than


blokey said:


> Kawata Betsusaku Sanmai, specially made by Kawata, cladded


Thank you so much!! It's not a name I am familiar with, are you?

Cheers!!


----------

